# "Freshwater" crab?



## moisheweiss (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi, I'm not sure if this thread belongs in saltwater or brackish water. 
Walmart sells freshwater crabs (which of course are not freshwater). Assuming I choose to support their transgressions by buying from them, what kind of environment do I want to put the freshwater fiddler crab in? Minimum tank size, saltiness, other elements of a biotope for them? 
Will my empty 20 long do? If I want to buy a 10 to save space, will that do?
Tankmates both plant animal and mineral? Equipment besides the tank? The goal is the fewest number of crabs that will be happy together and likewise for the fewest number of complementary species that "go" together.

Thanks


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Fiddler crabs are semi terrestrial, meaning they need land. They are also brackish water. You will want to buy some marine salt (not aquarium salt). Also buy a hydrometer to measure the amount of salt in the water. The hydrometer needs to go down to 1.000. Many saltwater hydrometers do not go low enough for brackish water. The specific gravity (how much salt their is) should read 1.005 to 1.010 on the hydrometer.

You can feed the crabs food designed for crabs (which you will put on the land), or you can buy sinking pellets designed for bottom feeders (which you will put in the water). 

The entire vivarium (both air and water) should be kept at 75F to 85F.

I would go with the 20g tank if you can. The 10 is getting kind of small for both a land and a water area.


----------



## moisheweiss (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm thinking maybe putting the 20 long on the patio, propping it up on one side and putting just enough water to keep two thirds of the bottom wet. I'm not sure how well that would control temperature, but it should usually be in that range.
Does that work?


----------



## moisheweiss (Apr 3, 2010)

Which of these terms are synonymous with marine salt?
Sea Salt
Cichlid Lake Salt
Pond Salt
Thanks


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Marine salt is often sold as sea salt, ocean salt, reef salt, and salt for saltwater tanks. It is the kind of salt you would use to start a reef aquarium.


----------



## 1up (May 10, 2010)

I've had my crab live for years in a regular freshwater tank along with other fish, and he just fed off of the food that fell to the ground, but my problem was my crab would always get out. (since they are semi terrestrial, although I didn't think it would matter when I was younger) A nice little trick I used to keep them from climbing to the surface and out of the tank, I made a little underwater cave and that kept them from climbing out. They had easier axcess to the "surface" so trying to find a way up and out was more work. I dont know if its bad for them to live like that, without salt water and all, but like I said, they lived for years so it must be ok.
I'm planning on making a Red Claw breeding tank and hopefully I'll get somewhere with that. My favorite are the fiddlers, and those where the ones I was speaking of above. That method worked great for me, and I grew plants in it as well, so the food that sunk and the plants made great for food.


----------



## I<3Fish (May 10, 2010)

moisheweiss said:


> Hi, I'm not sure if this thread belongs in saltwater or brackish water.
> Walmart sells freshwater crabs (which of course are not freshwater). Assuming I choose to support their transgressions by buying from them, what kind of environment do I want to put the freshwater fiddler crab in? Minimum tank size, saltiness, other elements of a biotope for them?
> Will my empty 20 long do? If I want to buy a 10 to save space, will that do?
> Tankmates both plant animal and mineral? Equipment besides the tank? The goal is the fewest number of crabs that will be happy together and likewise for the fewest number of complementary species that "go" together.
> ...


I had my Fiddler crab in my Freshwater aquarium for a long time, but she escaped to much... so I now have her and a couple other Fiddler Crabs in a 10g Freshwater Tank with a beach. They do fine, but they stay out of the water more than 75% of the time and the beach is covered in holes. It is very exciting, actually.


----------



## 1up (May 10, 2010)

That is pretty cool, I didn't know they burrowed. I think I might set one up one day.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

moisheweiss said:


> I'm thinking maybe putting the 20 long on the patio, propping it up on one side and putting just enough water to keep two thirds of the bottom wet. I'm not sure how well that would control temperature, but it should usually be in that range.
> Does that work?


Just make sure thats a cheap icky tank. No tank will last more then a few years in such a stressful position. It will ruin the seals especially on the water side and you will probably find the tank will not sit flat after a few months. Once you start seal damage, it tends to continue even with the tank in a proper position.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

is your patio walled in? because I though that tanks should be kept out of direct sunlight (I could be wrong)


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

direct sunlight is not good for aquariums (esp. smaller ones) but since this is semi aquatic it should be fine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

i got 3 red crab but one die, those do better in water which they dont need land but can give them land also.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

instead of proping it up you could have used rocks to hold the sand/gravel in a general sloping shape.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Direct sunlight will greatly increase the temperature, and will most likely make algae grow like crazy. I would recommend just buying a lot of sand (you can buy 100 lbs. of play sand or pool filter sand for around $8) and creating a slope inside the tank. Put a large amount of sand on one side, and slope it like a beach into the water. If it's a 20 long, you should have the space.

You may have to use a submersible sponge filter instead of a traditional hang-on-back, since the water level will be low.


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

i use to have a crab platform when i had cabs.. it just stuck on the side of the tank and floated above the water line.. i could leave the hood off my tank and they would never escape.

they escape because they have no land.. my crabs always use to climb into the hood though mostly and sit right by the light tube and drop in the water when they got too hot lol they were also great for when you had a fish die.. mine use to attempt to eat the remains before i could get the fish out lol. little buggers.


----------



## Babydelux3 (Jul 5, 2010)

1up said:


> I've had my crab live for years in a regular freshwater tank along with other fish, and he just fed off of the food that fell to the ground, but my problem was my crab would always get out. (since they are semi terrestrial, although I didn't think it would matter when I was younger) A nice little trick I used to keep them from climbing to the surface and out of the tank, I made a little underwater cave and that kept them from climbing out. They had easier axcess to the "surface" so trying to find a way up and out was more work. I dont know if its bad for them to live like that, without salt water and all, but like I said, they lived for years so it must be ok.
> I'm planning on making a Red Claw breeding tank and hopefully I'll get somewhere with that. My favorite are the fiddlers, and those where the ones I was speaking of above. That method worked great for me, and I grew plants in it as well, so the food that sunk and the plants made great for food.


I also have a crab, but they are labeled "mini crabs" at my wal-mart, who I keep in a 20g fish tank. He does great. He doesn't need land, but yes...always trying to get out. You just have to cover up the back of the tank where it's open at the filter and heater area. 

They are fun little guys to watch, but brats when it comes to staying in their tank. =P


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

the reason ive heard that they need land is they very slowly drown over time if they cant get out of the water. Also their shells get soft after too much time spent in the water.

So yes, your crab does need land without it he will have a much shorter life span


----------

